# Anyone know about older Browning bows?



## ronpip (Aug 2, 2006)

Anyone out there collect or shoot Browning bows from before the PSE buyout?
I have a Browning Bridger that I'd love to find out when it was made and the specs (AtA, brace, etc.). I've tried the PSE site and they can't help, I'm sure that there is someone here that will know and share this info.


----------



## the rookie (Mar 17, 2006)

I think that bow was made early to mid 90's,can"t remember the specs although I worked on them mostley for limb twist due to broken rockers


----------

